# PLanting A 200 gallon



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok guys. I want to plant my new 200 gallon what suggestions do you guys have. The lighting in the tank may change. I dont know what it has now. Im not sure if i want to add co2 injection yet. All suggestions are welcome. If you want to try an sway me to the injection state your case. LOL

Thanks guys.

Here are the dimensions of the tank just for an FYI 24"w x 27"h x 72"l


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well my 210 is planted and i have no co2 but nothing grows for s--t with out co2 so im trying to find a cheap one now

your gonna need at least 1.5 wpg although you should try and get 2 wpg as you will most likly get co2 because nothing is growing fast enough

for filters try to go with something thats not gonna make a hole lot of ripples so your future co2 doesnt escape

some cool plants are tigar lotus / lutea /any anubis / giant hair grass seems fine in my tank but doesnt grow as nothing does

whatever get 2 wpg and co2


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My suggestion is
Wow 27" deep! Your arm is going to be wet. lol
personally, I wouldn't want to reach that far down to plant anything that needed trimmed/pruned a lot, so I would stick with low lighting/low light plants.
True, they won't grow fast, but you won't have to continually reach down there and trim something.
Another reason why I wouldn't go higher light is because you have to dose ferts more, the higher the light you use. So fert cost and electric cost are a factor as well, (with me anyway)

I'd go with a huge peice of driftwood, preferably a stump, with a bunch of moss and needle leaf java ferns on it in key locations. Then I'd call it a day. I'd maybe go with some Bolbitis for the background behind the stump


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Dippy an Pirayaman. Yeah it is tall to be putting my arms in. I likt the driftwood suggestion.

Hey Piraya can you hook me up with a piece of drift?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

my tank is also a 210 and i get my arms wet all the time so worth it though to have a sick a-s super large tank hahahah then it will look like this


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

java fern & drift wood looks good and you well not get your whole arm soked


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL
I have to agree with pirayaman there.. although I'm quite a planted aquarium nut.

You can get great results using low light, low maintenance plants tho.. You just might want to buy a lot of them at once, and slow growing low light plants seem to be the most expensive, probably due to their slow growth


----------

